# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ISDN  HPSDN

## titanic

:Smile:  ΠΡΙΝ  ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ  ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟ HI BOX .H ΓΡAMMH ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ISDN .ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ  ΕΙΧΑ  ΔΥΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ .ΕΝΑ  ΓΙΑ  ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ  ΚΑΙ  ΕΝΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟ HI BOX ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ  ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΣΕ PSDN AΛΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ  ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΤΟ HI BOX KAI ΓΛΥΤΟΝΟΝΤΑΣ7 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΜΗΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ  ΟΤΕ  Η' ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ.ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ISDN. :Smile:

----------


## RyDeR

Μπορείς να κάνεις την αλλαγή αυτή με 35€, έχε υπόψιν σου οτι θα χρειαστούν κάποιες μέρες για την  επανενεργοποίηση της aDSL γραμμής, αν υπάρχουν ports. Είναι δική σου επιλογή.

Καλως ήλθες, μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία, είναι σαν να φωνάζεις.

----------


## Νικαετός

> ΠΡΙΝ  ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ  ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟ HI BOX .H ΓΡAMMH ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ISDN .ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ  ΕΙΧΑ  ΔΥΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ .ΕΝΑ  ΓΙΑ  ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ  ΚΑΙ  ΕΝΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟ HI BOX ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ  ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΣΕ PSDN AΛΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ  ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΤΟ HI BOX KAI ΓΛΥΤΟΝΟΝΤΑΣ7 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΜΗΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ  ΟΤΕ  Η' ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ.ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ISDN.


@titanic , καλώς ήλθες στο φόρουμ .

Δύο παρατηρήσεις 

1. Δεν γράφουμε με κεφαλαία , όπως σου είπε και ο προηγούμενος χρήστης 
2. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να διορθώσεις το φύλο σου από το προφίλ , μιας και από το μήνυμά σου φαίνεται πως είσαι άνδρας ...

Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## manoulamou

:Welcome:  titanic   :Smile:  δες κι αυτa εδω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70761
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39543

----------


## Tem

> ΠΡΙΝ  ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ  ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟ HI BOX .H ΓΡAMMH ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ISDN .ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ  ΕΙΧΑ  ΔΥΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ .ΕΝΑ  ΓΙΑ  ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ  ΚΑΙ  ΕΝΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟ HI BOX ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ  ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΣΕ PSDN AΛΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ  ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΤΟ HI BOX KAI ΓΛΥΤΟΝΟΝΤΑΣ7 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΜΗΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ  ΟΤΕ  Η' ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ.ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ISDN.


με isdn θα εξακολουθήσεις να έχεις  ουσιαστικά και δεύτερη διαθέσιμη γραμμή  ομιλίας  κάτι που  δεν  ισχύει  στην περίπτωση που έχεις pstn

----------


## manoulamou

To isdn δεν προσφερει _μονο_ την δευτερη γραμμη ομιλιας
αλλα και αλλες δωρεαν υπηρεσιες οπως αναγνωριση κλησεων, φραγη, συνεδριες, εκτροπες κλπ
_Παλιοτερα_ εκτος του τελους μετατροπης σε PSTN πληρωνες και 
για την μεταβαση του ΟΤΕτζη για παραλαβη του κοκκαλο-εξοπλισμου :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

> To isdn δεν προσφερει _μονο_ την δευτερη γραμμη ομιλιας
> αλλα και αλλες δωρεαν υπηρεσιες οπως αναγνωριση κλησεων, φραγη, συνεδριες, εκτροπες κλπ
> _Παλιοτερα_ εκτος του τελους μετατροπης σε PSTN πληρωνες και 
> για την μεταβαση του ΟΤΕτζη για παραλαβη του κοκκαλο-εξοπλισμου


συμφωνώ :One thumb up: 
+ λοιπόν αυτές τις υπηρεσίες

----------

